# Boss CLR40 Amplifier (Zed-made)



## MisterTedster (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like a good amp for powering some tweets or a single sub. Ending soon, so someone will pick this up cheap! Not mine, in case you were wondering.

boss audio systems amplifier : eBay Motors (item 160420957590 end time Apr-12-10 17:24:49 PDT)


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

I attached a manual if anyone is interested. Nice find.


----------

